# Voilet is shy. Pictures!



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is my first rescue pigeon.
Violet is spending time in quarintine, and is very shy. She doesn't seem to move much, won't eat or drink while I'm watching. I think she wants me to think she is on a hunger strike, or that she is really a statue of a pigeon, but that food IS disappearing and there are no more starvation or stress poops in the cage. She is playing the distressed captive, but I know it won't take long for her to get used to 'the life'.









surprise close-up










Isn't she pretty?
More like her can be found for adoption at the Arizona 'wing' of PT.









Oh, she moved!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Violet is indeed a very pretty girl, I'm so glad shes with you.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

She is a VERY pretty girl! The one advantage to her playing "pigeon statue" is that you can get some great photos. Every time Sophie sees me, she starts jumping up and down, so it's hard to get those "calm and majestic" pictures!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She is gorgous. She must be very confused about what is going on but given time...


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Beautiful girl!!
Don't worry. They are always shy at first. It wont take long for her to be excited every time she sees you coming - especially if you have treats


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

philodice said:


> *More like her can be found for adoption at the Arizona 'wing' of PT.*


Is this a new thread, Philodice?
I'm not finding anything under Arizona wing. Could you post the link?

Thanks.

Cindy


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Violet is sure pretty, she just hasn't figured out yet how lucky she is


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> Violet is sure pretty, she just hasn't figured out yet how lucky she is


I'll second that one!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I was actually speaking figuratively. We have several pigeons in arizona that are now in quarantine, and will be picking up more from that awful rescue we did Saturday. "Wing"...like a joke.
Basically referring to this thread.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=25776


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

She is a sweetheart ! A gorgeous bird . 

What is wrong with her , was she injured or sick ?


Bob


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Bless you & your lucky new addition!
Violet is sure adorable and looks so sweet!...nice name too!
Thanks for sharing the great pics!
Hope everything is going well with him/her. ???
Was s/he injured?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

No, Violet turned out to be just fine. She had some starvation poops and a sharp keel when I picked her up so I took her home. I medicated her with the holistic standards...Silver and garlic. I treated for lice and mites. She stuffed herself for a couple of weeks on my pigeon health food and gained weight. The other day as I changed her water she escaped in an explosion of feathers. Like a ninja that is tired of captivity she cleverly waited till I opened the tiny water portal and just rushed through it! I didn't think she could fit through that. I will miss her but it was a glorious site to watch her wing her way across the sky with power and confidence. A long way from the dirty bird I picked up with my bare hands.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Hello there, Violet is beautiful! My vet is very unknowledgeable and I'm interested in your holistic methods of treating little Violet because of my pigeon, Muffin. She has a sharp keel bone. How would you suggest feeding garlic and silver, and for the silver, is there a brand I should be looking for? (The garlic, too). What form do you feed the garlic in?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I just put a clove in the water, and some colloidal silver.
There wasn't anything really wrong with Violet, just hanging with a bad crowd in a tough neighborhood, so I can't take credit for her 'recovery'


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi Philodice!
So glad that you were able to get Violet strong and healthy before s/he took to the skies again!
I'm sure s/he'll come back to visit and is very thankful to you for being her little Angel!
Blessings of happiness and protection to Beautiful Violet!


----------

